# NCarts and Portfolios



## jumpjet (Sep 25, 2005)

I have read the other posts about portfolios, and I have a strange question. I have a student who is applying to NCarts for next term, and they need a portfolio. She wants to go into the sound design program. So what kind of portfolio are they looking for? Is it more like a resume in this case? It will be somewhat difficult to show "sound design" in a portfolio, especially if it isn't digital. 

Just looking for any advice from people who are at NCarts now and maybe know people in the sound design program. Thanks!


----------



## jumpjet (Sep 28, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## Radman (Sep 28, 2005)

I totally didn't understand the "bump" for like 3 minutes. Sorry I can't help more than giving you a little bump. :?


----------



## Traylen (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll give it a shot, I'm no sound person but here's what I believe should be included:

First of all - ANY type of work should be included, if they did lights, Include the plot. Even if it's only for sound include it anyway. -Note- this is more of a college thing, once you break into the proffesional world I'd assume you'd seperate all your portfolios.

Ok moving:
-Since I assume the applicant has only limited things they can do - their mic plots will probably be their huge factor
-If applicable - (if they actually designed this) where everything is hung/placed, how everything is connected (like a channel hook up for lights) 
-If designer of SFX - Cue list

I hope that helps a bit, however, I'm no sound person.

If I think of anything else, I'll add it.


----------



## seanb (Oct 1, 2005)

this is easy.

Include sound plots and system diagrams. Cue descriptions including artistic motivations. The research you did on the show to start the process. Include a technical resume with shows, experiences, training, and skills. CD with cues your particularily proud of with written descriptions. Include letters of reference from directors, artistic directors, and production staff in your portfolio.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 1, 2005)

There is a parallel discussion going on regarding portfolios which I suggest that you read through.

http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-2863.html


----------



## ecglstec (Nov 20, 2005)

I interviewed and was accepted during my interview for NcArts. Im a lighting person, so I can't help you much with the portfolio, but I can say they want people that are passionate about what they are doing. Have good interview skills and practice with someone.


----------



## SteveRB (Nov 20, 2005)

Are you planning to attend NC-Arts?

Steve


----------



## ecglstec (Nov 21, 2005)

If I can find the money... hell yes


----------



## Stagexing (Jun 28, 2006)

I am not a sound person either, but I am an alumn of NCSA. I will argee with the other responses. Anything that is tangible can be presented. Concept statements, sound plots, notes on respose to the script, hey and some thing to listen to. don't be afraid to bring a CD radio (with fully charged batteries) so everyone in the room can hear it. The most important thing is to be honest about your passion. There are some great instructors in that program, as well as all of the areas. When they interview, have them say hi to Jason & David from Jason M. 05


----------



## Footer (Jun 28, 2006)

As the previous poster said do not be afraid of bringing a CD player with cues or recordings, but if all she has done is stock "thunder" cues in the past do not bring those, bring cues that she has recorded herself or built herself. Also be sure she can support any choice she made at any point in the design process. What colleges are looking for is someone that has and eye (or ear) for design. They now that in the arts world they are in an elementry level. They want to see if they have the passion for it. Also, I have seen sound designers print out screen shots of a multitrack piece so that the interviewer can see what all went in to building a cue. With a CD player you can also have what was orignally sampled in seperate tracks then have the fully compiled cue at the end. Drafting is nice in a portfolio but really does not tell the interviewer anything beyond this person can draft. Anyone can take speaker and mic blocks and throw them down on a page, but it takes a different person to tell why they did what they did, not just they did it.


----------

